# Cruze interior with EL wire



## trunggenius (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh my god... I love it. It looks amazing


----------



## Blancmange (Jan 9, 2013)

Cool! What does it look like in daylight?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Reminds me of the Camaro interior. They have it tied into the illumination dial. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

I've been thinking of doing the same thing - is that one section for the dash and one each for the doors? Can you share where you're powering it from and how you hooked up the inverter, and are you using a single inverter or 3 separate inverters?


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That sure is different and cool !


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

That's pretty cool I like that idea !


----------



## lalitch2005 (Sep 7, 2013)

Day shot 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

One word. Tron


I like it

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lalitch2005 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have purchased it from Aliexpress: 
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/2014...-wire-2-3mm-5m-DC12V-inverter/1072475322.html

This particular supplier is awesome, he can supply el wire according to your requirements like the color, length, inverter etc.

There are two types of el wire one is with adhesive tape and another one is with welt.

I opted for EL wire with welt which I can easily install in the gaps between the trims. I am also attaching picture of EL wire with welt.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lalitch2005 (Sep 7, 2013)

@NYCruzer I have purchased 10 meter 2.3 mm transparent EL wire of Aqua colour with one 12v DC car adapter/inverter for 10 meter EL wire. Then I cut the EL wire according to the car dashboard and door panels then solded and connected all the 3 EL wire pieces with the inverter wire.

The process of cutting and solding EL wire you can see on YouTube:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2XTTH-O4s-E&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lalitch2005 (Sep 7, 2013)

Right now I have connected the adapter in cigarette lighter slot but I am planning to connect it with headlights switch.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I... Must... Have...

Seriously though I'm starting to go overboard a little bit =/.


----------



## NYCruizer (Jul 10, 2013)

lalitch2005 said:


> I have purchased it from Aliexpress:
> 2014 excellent el wire/ el cable/ el light glow rope wire 2.3mm 5m+DC12V inverter+car charger-in EL Products from Electronic Components & Supplies on Aliexpress.com
> 
> This particular supplier is awesome, he can supply el wire according to your requirements like the color, length, inverter etc.
> ...


 Very cool, I hadn't seen the welted wire before - Thanks very much for sharing!


----------



## lalitch2005 (Sep 7, 2013)

Roof console

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## lalitch2005 (Sep 7, 2013)

I have attached EL wire connections to the headlight switch by which I can adjust the brightness of EL wire along with the interior lights.


----------



## nike12000 (Sep 13, 2013)

very clean looking


----------



## APCruze (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks awsome. Did you know which wire you hooked into to adjust the brightness with the dash lights and im assuming that inverter is designed to be able to dim, or could this cause problems with time.


----------

